# Coyote hunting with centerfire in southern MI



## devinm77 (Oct 20, 2011)

Can you hunt coyotes and only coyotes with a centerfire rifle in a shotgun zone??


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

sure can can go after squirrel too if you like. the shotgun zone only apllies to the rifirearm deer season


----------



## devinm77 (Oct 20, 2011)

Can you at anytime or is the dates on it


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

devinm77 said:


> Can you at anytime or is the dates on it


July15 - april15 during the day, need a smallgame lic


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## treeman (Mar 18, 2002)

DIYsportsman said:


> July15 - april15 during the day, need a smallgame lic


Dates allowed for centerfire use in shotgun zone are from December 1 to November 9th. See first paragraph in below link.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10366_37141_37706-31578--,00.html


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

treeman said:


> Dates allowed for centerfire use in shotgun zone are from December 1 to November 9th. See first paragraph in below link.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10366_37141_37706-31578--,00.html


Ahh yes i forgot about the shotgun zone stipulation thx for clarifying, so no rifle from dec 9 to dec 30 in the shotgun zone


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## treeman (Mar 18, 2002)

Dates *not* allowed are from November 10th thru November 30th.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Ahh ya nov not dec lol


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

